# What is the differnce Between LT and Shorty's?



## Spieldawg (Sep 28, 2006)

I been looking around for some affordable headers.. which comes down to Pacesetter basically.. but the JBA shorties are about 200-- ish more or so.

I put Shorties on the wife's expy, but what is the major difference from Long Tube and Shorties??


--Scott


----------



## oldsow (Aug 6, 2006)

Money for one thing, but LT's going to give you a better performance overall and a little more HP, better sound and lets the engine breathe. especially if you plan on doing more engine modifications. My opinion is to go with the LT's and a good exhaust sytem behind it. Just my opinion though. I'm sure there are others here that will reply and input too.


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

+1 on the LT's. Can't go wrong with more power.


----------



## Raven02TA (Oct 24, 2006)

LT's are going to give you more hp throughout your entire powerband. shorty's are good for getting more torque and hp in your lower rpms.


----------



## bluebyeu05 (Mar 14, 2006)

lts way to go like everybody else said better hp and torque.


----------

